# Can you buy cat litter in bulk?



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Im just wondering if anyone knows if you can buy cat litter in bulk that can be delivered to you?

Reason for question we have 4 cats soon to be 6 at the moment we buy tescos cheap cat litter in bags of 10lt and go though about 4 a week so with 6 cats we are looking at 6 bags a week works out to about £10 a week. 


Would be nice to either be able to order it do it is delivered ( tescos are hit and miss with stock levels) and any savings would be good also?


Now other people keep telling me to take the trays away from them and let them go outside in our enclosed garden in the big earth filled planters i have made for them? Do you think this is right? I don't want to remove there trays for them to start going just anywhere in the house?

Any advise would be appreciated thanks


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cat Litter: Free Delivery on orders £25 or more at zooplus!

Be warned tho' that place is addictive! 

No don't take away their indoor trays cos it's asking for trouble, some cats even tho they go outside prefer to do their business in private


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

clairescats said:


> Im just wondering if anyone knows if you can buy cat litter in bulk that can be delivered to you?
> 
> Reason for question we have 4 cats soon to be 6 at the moment we buy tescos cheap cat litter in bags of 10lt and go though about 4 a week so with 6 cats we are looking at 6 bags a week works out to about £10 a week.
> 
> ...


Do you use clumping or non clumping litter?

I would advise using a better quality litter where the initial outlay is more but you will need to change it much less often.

People on here rave about this litter. It tracks too much for my liking but it's highly rated
Cat's Best Cat Litter: great bargain at zooplus: 40l Cat's Best Öko Plus + 2 Cosma Snackies Free!

I've just started using this litter and highly rate it

Golden Grey Odour Cat Litter - Great deals at zooplus

I have 2 large litter trays for 2 cats one covered and one open. The covered one really helps with smells

1 large bag will fill the trays and leave a bit left over and the second bag will top up. I just remove the poos and the wee clumps. Every so often I bleach the trays and put the litter back in (wash out properly after bleach obviously) I had 2 bags delivered on jan 5th and I'm still not finished with the second bag yet.

How many litter trays do you have and how large are they?

I have only just moved to golden grey from clean n tidy but you can use zooplus through quidco to save money and get cash back. 
If you order enough you get free delivery through zooplus or ordering litter through amazon is also an option


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

I think your right and i need to use better cat litter, seems so much waste the way im doing things at the moment.

One of my cats always goes outside in the planter to poo but wee's inside. I might try switching to clumping and one of the ones you mentioned in your post and see how it works out. I have jumbo trays at the moment but would be getting another 1 when we get the other cats maybe 2 if needed.

I would order a months worth at a time i think for ease. Ill check them out and amazon aswell.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I was the same when I first got mine I was using 2 bags of sainsburys litter a week and you could smell the tray. Unless you go in the room right after they've pooped you can't smell the trays at all now


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Have you got a local supplier close to you, pet shop or warehouse etc, I have mine delivered by a local supplier, I usually get the wood pellets, 30litres for about £10 plus £1 delivery, but I have a cat with colitis, and decided to try Bob Martins antibacterial crystals, its just a shame they don't do large bags, but it lasts for ages, and she will use it, whereas she stopped using the wood pellets, and using the floor instead, since using this litter, she has not had one accident, and the best thing is, you could put your nose in it almost and it still doesn't smell,[ once I have removed the poo that is] but even when they have used it to wee in,it doesn't smell and lasts ages, and doesn't even feel wet, I would buy a bigger size if they made one


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I use Greencat clumping litter. It's corn based so no problem if ingested, quite fine grained so soft on paws, clumps well, flushable and compostable, and lasts for ages - I get through a bag a month or less with two (mainly) indoor cats.

Best place I've found to get it is Crystal Clear:

GreenCat Cat Litter

I used to use CatSan, but would never go back now, it stinks to high heaven in comparison and you WASTE so much good litter chucking it our with the used.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the advise im gonna have a good look later and read up on all the cat litters and see which i think would suit best, it may be trial and rror to see which is the best for the cats.

Can't find any local suppliers near us to deliver cos that night have been our best option. Ill probably stick with Zooplus if its always free delivery if you spend out £25 unless i can find anything better later.

The main reason i went away from clumping was the amount of time i had to spend fishing all the wee out but ill give it another go with better litter and see how i get on.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am an OKO Plus convert. We had never used the clumping litter before and I was changing the tray twice a week. Now with the OKO Plus, because it clumps, I only change the tray every two weeks (which I think is possibly a bit excessive). The bags are more expensive but because they last for longer it works out much cheaper that the Tesco stuff I was using before and you get no "litter tray" smell. The large 40L bag will last two changes and top ups.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

clairescats said:


> Thanks for the advise im gonna have a good look later and read up on all the cat litters and see which i think would suit best, it may be trial and rror to see which is the best for the cats.
> 
> Can't find any local suppliers near us to deliver cos that night have been our best option. Ill probably stick with Zooplus if its always free delivery if you spend out £25 unless i can find anything better later.
> 
> The main reason i went away from clumping was the amount of time i had to spend fishing all the wee out but ill give it another go with better litter and see how i get on.


Sorry, should read the whole post before replying

The OKO Plus is brilliant at clumping. The wees are very easy to find as they clump together to make a tennis ball size ball of litter. It clumps instantly (as Tilly proved this morning when she went in for a wee just as I was about the pooper scoop!).

As others have said, beware of Zooplus - I spend so much on their website I am thinking of having my salary paid directly to them!


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

I ordered a bag of the oko and the golden grey as they seemed to have the best reviews.

Ill give them both a go and see which one we and the cats get on with best. At the moment we have to change the trays everyother day and just waste so much so im hoping the clumping litter will save that. Plus the trays do smell of wee which i hate, with the tescos litter i could change it everyday and i think it would still smell.

So far so good with zooplus i ordered them last night and already got an email this morning to say they have been dispatched so can't complain about that!


----------

